# Packing and Crating > Crating Materials, Hardware and Methods >  Dartek

## Shopkeepr

Hi, I've been recently been running into issues with Dartek burnishing painted art work(sculptures) when used as a wrap on ester and etha foam pads.  Has anyone else experienced this and what are some new alternatives?  In the past I have used soft tyvek, glassine, and automask, but in some cases these (3) can not be used.  Any help would be grateful, thank you

----------


## tom@okeeffe.com

> Hi, I've been recently been running into issues with Dartek burnishing painted art work(sculptures) when used as a wrap on ester and etha foam pads.  Has anyone else experienced this and what are some new alternatives?  In the past I have used soft tyvek, glassine, and automask, but in some cases these (3) can not be used.  Any help would be grateful, thank you





I'm trying to picture your set up. Is a shadow box an option? That is, no contact at all.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...nt=photo%2cjpg

----------


## Shopkeepr

Hi Tom, No its not so much a flat work issue. Its been occurring when wrapping pads(2"ester or etha) with Dartek then bracing in all types of different painted sculptures into slat crates.

----------


## tom@okeeffe.com

> Hi Tom, No its not so much a flat work issue. Its been occurring when wrapping pads(2"ester or etha) with Dartek then bracing in all types of different painted sculptures into slat crates.



Hi
Without a visual or hands on its hard to troubleshoot.
It sounds like theres unwanted movement. A lot depends on the size and weight of the sculpture. 
I suggest maybe wrapping the sculpture tight in dartek first.

For a painted terracotta horse or figure (eg Tang) that would be 10-20 lbs., the object could be wrapped tightly in a virgin material like dartek. Once in its crate, the interior voids could be filled with tissue pads for support with little pressure. This would allow for shock absorption and the dartek would remain in place against the painted surface, with no movement.
I don't know if the above example is anyway similar to yours.
-Tom

----------


## JasonO

I'll agree with Tom twice, it would be easier to give an answer with photos and I also think his idea might work for you, wrapping the artwork with dartek rather than the braces. This way any movement will occur between the dartek and the bracing rather than the dartek wrapped bracing and the artwork.

----------


## Shopkeepr

Ok great, tIMG_5979.jpghank all so much for your replies.  Ill avoid wrapping the actual pads with Dartek.  I attached a photo to see. thanks

----------


## Chris Barber

Hi,
As Tom said, it sounds like movement in the sculpture abrading the dartek-lined cushions. The damage pictured in the photo looks more severe than what I was picturing. I wonder if moisture in the artwork or in the packing environment played a role in the damage as well. 

Wrapping the object sounds like a viable solution, though Dartek is not my favorite material for wrapping irregularly shaped objects due to the way it can form sharp creases & kinks. And while it is relatively tough, once it is torn the tear will run. Another material you could try on foam pads for sensitive objects that cannot be wrapped is teflon, but it is expensive. Another versatile material for either lining the cushions or wrapping the object (or both) is HDPE, high-density polyethylene, the very thin & low-friction plastic used to make grocery bags etc. It's widely available in rolls like the more common low-density plastic film.

Also important are controlling the climates of the packing, transit & storage environments, and securing the object so that it will not rub against the padding. If the piece is heavy, it may have wanted a higher density of foam.

Chris

----------


## Shopkeepr

> Hi,
> As Tom said, it sounds like movement in the sculpture abrading the dartek-lined cushions. The damage pictured in the photo looks more severe than what I was picturing. I wonder if moisture in the artwork or in the packing environment played a role in the damage as well. 
> 
> Wrapping the object sounds like a viable solution, though Dartek is not my favorite material for wrapping irregularly shaped objects due to the way it can form sharp creases & kinks. And while it is relatively tough, once it is torn the tear will run. Another material you could try on foam pads for sensitive objects that cannot be wrapped is teflon, but it is expensive. Another versatile material for either lining the cushions or wrapping the object (or both) is HDPE, high-density polyethylene, the very thin & low-friction plastic used to make grocery bags etc. It's widely available in rolls like the more common low-density plastic film.
> 
> Also important are controlling the climates of the packing, transit & storage environments, and securing the object so that it will not rub against the padding. If the piece is heavy, it may have wanted a higher density of foam.
> 
> Chris


Great, Thank you.  The climate prior to my handling may be the cause.  Also thanks for the recommendation of Teflon, Ill look into it.  I do occasionally use an auto mask material which maybe very similar to HDPE however you need to custom purchase it with out its black labeling. 
http://www.shop3m.com/3m-overspray-p...-x-400-ft.html
 Thanks for the help

----------


## Pop Alexandra

Where do you buy the HDPE equivalent material from? Sounds like quite the alternative.

----------

